# The Bean Bowl



## coople (Oct 27, 2008)

My inspiration?
the potato bowl at KFC.

So, I'm a college student.
not a chef.
not at a cooking school, or culinary school.
I was hungry tonight.
and what happened?
genius I tell you.

I sat there with the can of chunky chile in my hands, my palms sweating, famine kicking into my system. I had not eaten tonight, and it was that time again. However at the last minute my mind sees an image of crisp golden corn dogs dipped in ketchup...i needed them. 
Dropping the chile, i went to the freezer and grabbed for the corn dogs..only problem? 3 left... now i know what you're thinking, what's the problem? don't be a fatty and eat 1! take them for yourself!
but first, i am a fatty and needed all of them, and second, the shortage of corn dogs was partially due to me as it was.
so for tonight, i let them go, and my eyes suddenly adjusted to the freezer light and saw in the back, a bag of Tyson chicken strips...
my journey had begun..

taking the Tyson chicken strips out, I realized last time i made them i had eaten them plane on a plate with barbecue sauce, fine, but not fulfilling, I was wiser... I had grown...
i took a bowl out and looked in my pantry to find a glint of light coming from the can of Busches baked beans in the back. I took the beans and poured them into a large bowl.
I then took they chicken and poured it on top of the beans, and then stirred.
after this I threw it into the microwave.
once again, I'm no chef, and waiting for this food seemed like an insane idea. so no oven tonight.

I then took buffalo barbecue sauce and poured it into the bowl after about 4 minutes in the microwave. I stirred it with all my might and stuck it in for another 3 minutes. After the three minutes, i added some John boy and Billy original sauce into the bowl, and put it in for another 3 minutes. About at a minute and a half i added four cheese shredded taco cheese to the bowl and finished the remaining time. then i stirred it, and added more cheese and left it there for about 4 more minutes.
it was almost time.

3 minutes and 52 seconds passed and it was too much, i opened the microwave door and began to feed my craving.
it was unbelievably delicious.
next time i will add corn for more of a potato bowl feel.
but my bean bowl definitely hit the spot.
i was not disappointed in the least.
so if you have beans, shredded cheese, and barbecue sauce, and some chicken you can cut, then go for it.
it really was amazing.

thank you for listening.
and i hope someone tries it.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW! Even without the picture it would have sounded extremely delicious. Your a great story teller. What an adventure.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful!  I think some of the best recipes / concoctions are invented by hungry college students!


----------



## hookied_up (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks pretty good! I learned  a lot about cooking from my Mom and Dad, but when I got to college I really began to experiment with limited, space, resources, ingredients and cookware. I came up with some dishes I still make today (10 years later). Only now they are a bit more refined and have a few ingedients added. 

I have done similar cook-ups with ground beef, sausage, and even ham but never chicken. I am funna have to try this. Hmmm I wonder would refried work as well as the baked beans? 

other suggestions-
onions 
green red peppers
corn or taters- as you said
choped celery
hot dogs- probably goes without saying but beanies and weanies rule!
(most require a cutting board or a knife, but for minimal investment you get a lot more versitiliaty in you meals)

I am sure I will thing of more but now I am getting kinda hungry for some lunch!


----------



## deelady (Oct 28, 2008)

Love your story telling!! Keep on experimenting, never know what you'll come up with!


----------

